# Live Rock in Freshwater Aquariums?



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

hello, i bought a tank a few weeks ago from a seller on kijiji that previously used the tank for saltwater fish. the tank came with a bunch of live rocks, and now i have a new 75 gallon tank which i would like to raise cichlids in and use the live rocks. i realized since the rocks were previously used in a saltwater tank, i should wash the rocks (ive let them sit in a bucket of water for about a week, changing the water everyday. then today i decided to boil them. could these rocks be used in my freshwater tank after all this?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

you should of sold them as soon as you got them live rock can be very expensive ranging for $2.50/lbs-$10/lbs you can get nice freshwater rock for much cheaper than ruining good rock.


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

i've only boiled three rocks out of the one or two dozens of live rock. 

aside from that, is it safe to have these rocks in my freshwater tank?


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

ya but you could of sold it and bought some sweet texas holey rock like this


----------



## Phantheman (Mar 4, 2012)

alright, thanks for your help! thats an awesome tank by the way


----------



## woadito (Jan 12, 2012)

Where can I buy texas holey rocks like yours?


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

no its not safe to keep live rock in freshwater
u need to keep it in salt water with a powerhead and a heater
if u dont u've pretty much killed anything that was making it "Live"


----------



## JayPetro (Feb 8, 2012)

The freshwater will also break down the live rock, changing the chemistry of your water and making it unstable, not a good idea.


----------



## rubadub (Sep 12, 2010)

yea it's already too late for that rock
he already killed it all
over a week in freshwater...

i mean u can probably still sell it as a base rock
but dont expect to get much for it all anymore


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

hey sorry i thought i got back to you online is the easiest or you could see if anyone is selling used stuff not sure if there is anyone selling it in canada.


----------

